# New tube combo



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Toddy and I have been experimenting with tapering tubes by using a knotted string. If you have some green dub dub tubes and some yellow thera tube, please try using the following combo.

lengths to cut (before any attachment):

Green dub dub = 5"

Yellow Thera = 3.75"

I have about a 38-inch draw. If yours is shorter, then just use a 5/3.75 ratio to come out with what you need.

Here is what is meant by the "knotted string" method. See how Toddy is connecting the loops -- except that now we are just using a knotted string to join only two tubes straight, without a loop:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20352-pseudo-tapers/

Edit: Toddy, if you read this, please check your mailbox, it must be full. I tried to pm you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have DD Green and TT Yellow, if I remember tomorrow I'll make up a set.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Soon I will run out of tubing. I saved all the short pieces.

To keep shooting while waiting for my next order I will combine all kinds of elastics I have.

I will use Thera Tube red at the fork and Thera tube yellow at the pouch side.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

So the DD Is the loop and the yellow is the str8? And what helped you determine which to use as the loop? I think the stronger should be looped... At least from my findings.

Toddy's string idea is genious!

LGD


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> So the DD Is the loop and the yellow is the str8? And what helped you determine which to use as the loop? I think the stronger should be looped... At least from my findings.
> 
> Toddy's string idea is genious!
> 
> LGD


If I'm not mistaken, they join the tubes straight without a loop. I guess the stronger (green) will be at the forks and the yellow at the pouch.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

DaveSteve said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > So the DD Is the loop and the yellow is the str8? And what helped you determine which to use as the loop? I think the stronger should be looped... At least from my findings.
> ...


Judging by toddy's post in the linked thread ( post 3). It is looped, but I could be mistaken too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> DaveSteve said:
> 
> 
> > lightgeoduck said:
> ...


Duckman, as I explained above, we are now doing this without any loops. The reference was only to illustrate the knotted string. Davesteve has it right. Give it a shot. I think the red and yellow combo sounds workable. There needs to be lots of experimenting as to combos and the right ratios to use. For example, I used equal lengths of the tubes mentioned at first and that was too soft-shooting. But once I shortened the yellow it was gangbusters, tossing the half-inch steel downrange at a real good rate.

This approach was suggested by Toddy, and I think we can all have much fun with this.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > DaveSteve said:
> ...


Thanks, I just had a another durp. . Reread your post and see without loop plain as day :O

I am still working with 2040 and 1745 combos, but put that experiment in the back burner,,, I have been sticking with zip tie after wedging one tube into the other and found them to work fine.... I will keep the string method in mind when I get my dud orange, I have other latex to merry them up with.

LGD


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

i was thinking to attach a length of 2040 to a length of 3050 the way you mention and inserting them in green dubdub, so that 1/3 of the dub would be filled with 2040, 1/3 filled with 3050 n 1/3 empty.

i would use it to fire flechette darts made of 8" nails, for heasant n rabbit hunting, but would like to know what youguys think b4 i order a sh!tload of tubing n it turns out a bust experiment...

any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

cheers, remco


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Viper010 said:


> i would use it to fire flechette darts made of 8" nails, for heasant n rabbit hunting, but would like to know what youguys think b4 i order a sh!tload of tubing n it turns out a bust experiment...


I can't say about the tubes, but I'd sure like to see some pics of your flechettes. :naughty:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

By the way, here is a pic of what I'm talking about.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like fun! Any idea of longevity?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Looks like fun! Any idea of longevity?


I am expecting lot of longevity based on the tubes used, because they both are durable in past experience. The only thing I don't know about is the connection... we'll see. So far I have a lot of shots, though. One of the knots came undone and had to be re-tied, but since then no probs yet and no sign of weakness.

A word of caution: don't melt the ends of the string, as it makes a sharp edge for the tube to wear out on. Toddy already had that problem.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

My latest trial with this has been 4070-3060-2050. The drop from 3060-2050 is a bit extreme tbh but it works well (or seems to). Unfortunately I have been ill for the last week so I've not been able to get out and do any chrony tests. The good thing doing tube tapers like this is even with extreme tapers it is onlt the last 2" or so at the pouch that break and they are really easy and quick to replace.

I have no idea why your PMs aren't making to me Bill? I am still recieving from others? But I'll have a tidy up of my in box anyway to make sure.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > i would use it to fire flechette darts made of 8" nails, for heasant n rabbit hunting, but would like to know what youguys think b4 i order a sh!tload of tubing n it turns out a bust experiment...
> ...


still looking for suitable nails at the moment, but when i git er dun ill be sure to post. i think ill start out with straight green dub though, if i can get my hands on some that is... ill try it the complicated way if the flechettes turn out to be too heavy for straight green.

ill keep you posted. cheers,

remco


----------

